# Question about Havanese eye shape



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi everybody,

While looking through these wonderful posts with all of the darling photos, I have noticed that there is quite a bit of difference in the eye shape of these sweet Havaneses. My Kirby had almond shaped eyes that didn't seem quite as large as many of these dog's eyes that I see here on the forum. Can anyone educate me on the differences in eye shape and size, or is this normal for all breeds? They are all beautiful, of course, but I never really noticed the differences until now. 

Thanks so much! ~ Reenie:smile2:


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Eye shape is something I can be a bit snobby about  Correct eyes should be large and almond shaped...round eyes throw the whole look of for me, making them look like Lowchens.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I remember being at a Havanese playdate and StarLhasa mentioned Havanese are identified from other fluffy dogs in rescue by their almond eyes. Scout has large dark eyes that look round, but really are almond shaped. Truffles is smaller and has eyes half the size of Scout, but they are almond shaped. ��


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

I hope it is okay if I post this paragraph below. If not, please let me know and I'll delete it. I just read this on the Havanese Fanciers of Canada site. 
_

"Almond eye shape refers to the outer shape created by the eye rims and tissue surrounding the eye (not the eye itself). An Almond eye is not prominent or bulging. A round globular, prominent eye is often the product of a narrowed or more domed back skull and a shorter muzzle. A small, deep-set eye gives a beady, sharp look at odds with the appearance and nature of the Havanese. The eyes of the Havanese are dark brown, the darker the better." -Excerpt from The Havanese Illustrated Study Guide_

So what this says to me is that the more round, prominent eye would be more like what we'd see on a Shizu...how do you spell it? (sp)...as they have a shorter muzzle.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Basically. You do see protruding eyes on some Havs, but it is not ideal. If you ask me, they have the perfect eyes  Not too deep but not buggy, and the almond shape adds to their air of mischief.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree KarMar! They have perfect eyes! 0


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kirby said:


> I hope it is okay if I post this paragraph below. If not, please let me know and I'll delete it. I just read this on the Havanese Fanciers of Canada site.
> _
> 
> "Almond eye shape refers to the outer shape created by the eye rims and tissue surrounding the eye (not the eye itself). An Almond eye is not prominent or bulging. A round globular, prominent eye is often the product of a narrowed or more domed back skull and a shorter muzzle. A small, deep-set eye gives a beady, sharp look at odds with the appearance and nature of the Havanese. The eyes of the Havanese are dark brown, the darker the better." -Excerpt from The Havanese Illustrated Study Guide_
> ...


There is nothing wrong with posting that!  There are a number of Canadian members.

Dogs CAN have round eyes and long narrow faces. Poodles are like that. But the prominent, sort of bulgy round eyes are usually in brachycephalic breeds like Shih Tzus and Lhasa Apsos. (Cavalier King Charles also have this type of eye... Extremes would be something like a Pug) It has become popular in some Havanese lines, and ESPECIALLY with BYB's to breed for a more "cutsie", puppyish face in Havanese, with a shorter muzzle and rounder eyes. (because that's what people who don't know the breed fall for) Round eyes are certainly not ideal, but judges have to judge the WHOLE dog, not bits and pieces. Sometimes the dog in the ring with the best body structure might not have the most ideal head or the best tail set. A breeder friend of mine (not Havanese) says that three minor flaws or one large flaw means the dog should not be part of the breeding pool. But that means that you might have a dog who does not have the best head, but is beautiful elsewhere, and choose to breed that dog to a nice dog with a better head, hoping to improve the next generation.

Also, we have another problem... that is judges who are not specific to the Havanese breed, and consider themselves "toy dog judges". Havanese are little "the odd dogs out" in the toy group. They are really larger than anything but CKC, and their faces SHOULD be considerably different from most of the other long haired toy breeds. They also SHOULD have a VERY distinctive way of going. You get some toy judges who will say flat out that they like "cute" faces, and they like Havanese that move like other toys... and do not penalize tails that lie flat on the dog's back. If breeders breed to impress these judges, they may win in the breed ring, but we lose our "type". ...And it's VERY hard for a breeder to "hold out" for what they believe to be correct breed type, knowing that it may very well mean that they lose to these other dogs.

The bottom line is that Havanese eyes SHOULD be almond shaped (as the Canadian quote says... this is discussing the EYE LIDS, not the actual shape of the eyeBALL, which is pretty spherical in all mammals) but no dog is perfect! Even the big-time show winners.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Here's my Lola at 10 weeks. I fell in love with her soulful almond eyes.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

boomana said:


> Here's my Lola at 10 weeks. I fell in love with her soulful almond eyes.


She is absolutely beautiful...and yes, she has soft, soulful eyes ~ 0


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Lola sure was a beautiful little puppy and now a gorgeous girl! 😊


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

With an almond eye, the upper eye lid is longer than the lower eyelid. This is not something many people notice, but it's what produces the shape.

Just curious-What Illustrated Study Guide was the quote in a previous post in this thread from?


----------

